# Sturmgewehr 58 - Fusil Automatique Léger



## Frisco Pete (Sep 22, 2007)

Ordered me a new rifle and it finally arrived - a DSA STG 58 FAL. Like any red-blooded American I have been wanting a .308 Battle Rifle for a long time. The FAL has always appealed to me. Its time-proven design and service with over 90 countries and several conflicts make it a historic weapon. It has very nice ergonomics, is simple to clean, and the adjustable gas system makes it very versatile with the ability to dial the gun in for the ammo used or how dirty it has become. The gas system and weight combined with the pleasant .308 caliber make it nice to shoot in extended sessions.

My Austrian STG 58 version of the FAL from DSA has the optional 18" barrel with a YHM Phantom flash hider. This makes the gun about the same length as a standard SKS - which is much handier IMO than the limousine-length 21" standard barrel length. In addition I ordered it without the carry handle. It did come with the Austrian Army issue folding bipod. It is great for taking pictures and stuff and works very well, with the ability to adjust for some cant. If I were going to give this rifle some serious hunting or SHTF use I would remove the bipod, as they are really best for SAW-types and I wouldn't want the extra weight. As it goes right now, the STG 58 weighs around 11 lbs ready to shoot.

According to 3-Arms Master and combat trainer Chuck Taylor, the full-size, full-power (read .308) Battle Rifle has the widest range of employment of any arm. They are a general all-around rifle that can be used from battling _Al Queda/zombies/rioters/UN troops/whatever_ to hunting deer or even elk. The late great African pro hunter Finn Aagaard wrote than European farmers back in Rhodesia(?) had cases of 7.62x51 NATO stashed under their floorboards to use in their issue FALs against insurgents. After independence those farmers just used the same ammo/gun to control crop raiders, varmints, and hunt for meat. They reported to him that the .308 seemed to kill as well as any other small bore they had ever used.

I don't think I will ever have to replace my scoped bolt sporter rifles for deer and elk hunting with this FAL, but if you only had one rifle, the FAL (and M1A etc.) with their good peep sights would work just fine with the right ammo. Definitely would want to remove the bipod and load the mag with only 5+ rounds to save weight though! These Utah mountains get steeper and the guns seems heavier every year! Can't be me :lol: 
I haven't had the chance to shoot it yet with weather and schedule being a factor. I intend to use DSAs barrel break-in procedure on it so I need some serious range time.

Sorry about having to scroll the pics - this forum doesn't auto-size them.


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

Congrats on the right arm of the Free World! She's a beaut! I've been wanting one myself for a very long time now.


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

That's a freakin' awesome rifle!! I love those.


----------



## Bo0YaA (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's an awful nice looking zombie killer there congrats!!


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

For guys that love to collect and shoot the military stuff, you can't go wrong with a good old FAL, and yes, you could sure take it hunting, but I think if you walked into my hunting camp with one you would get a very strange reaction from the other guys. 
Now that said, get out there and shoot up a storm and have some fun.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Cool choice there Frisco. Its kind of refreshing to see a less common choice out there (Mot saying the M1-A1 isnt cool). I will look forward to hearing more as you get time to shoot it 8)


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Shot one of these when I was in Boy Scouts. It is on my "to buy" list. Eventually I will get one. Nice rifle there.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

8)


----------

